# Room Size



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

My suggestions:

I would limit the raised seating (upper level) to about 3 to 4" even though that's not really near industry standards. Problem is you just don't have the ceiling height for a higher platform. 

And for esthetics, as well as sonic performance, I would drop the ceiling, to just below beam height, from the beam to the rear wall.

If there is room you could have all the AV gear located back in the Utilty Room. Makes for a nice "*clean*" room.:yes: 

The two 45 degree walls in the rear are purely for the sonics (reduces standing waves) of the room. Since you do have room, I would strongly recommend installing them.


Questions?


----------



## jr66 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks Kt, thanks for the great ideas as I was trying to fit it the other way with the screen at the other end.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

AH...

You would have beat yourself to death trying to have the screen at the other end. Just no way that would work.

If you are thinking of theater style seating:

Berkline style 088 is 113" wide in a 4 wide configuration. I'd have the back row be 4 wide and the front row be 3 wide (good to have a stagger).

Speakers:

I recommend Bohlender-Graebener. Fantastic sound, and reasonable cost.

Amp/Pre-amp:

I use Sherwood Newcastle. A great fit with the BG speakers. But to each his own.... 

Lighting:

A Lutron Grafik Eye 3106 is the way to go. 6 zones of lighting controlled by remote.

Sound absorbtion:

You are definitely going to want some panels on the side walls to reduce reflections/echoes.


----------



## jr66 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks KT, I also use Sherwood Newcastle, the R-965 with all Paradigm speakers. Just have to purchase screen and projector.

Cheers, Jeff


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Good deal on using the Newcastle, but why not the P-965 & A-965. Might as well go all the way:laughing: .



Maybe use a Screen Research screen so your speakers can be inwall behind the screen (I use Triad in this situation).

JVC RS1 1080P projector?


----------



## keyser soze (May 28, 2007)

If you aren't going to have 6 circuits of lighting you could do some spacer dimmers (Lutron) and still get remote control of them. Stewart makes perforated screens too (they might be the priciest though). VERY cool look and MUCH better front stage imaging. Hard to get the center channel speaker in the center of the picture any other way. :wink:

Haven't seen one yet but the JVC Pro DSA1 proj. is supposed to be HOT. I'll get to see one soon as I specifying them for jobs left and right. Panasonic also is making an affordable 1080P proj that is getting very good reviews and it's a lower price point IIRC. Don't remember the model # though.

projector central go to "find projectors" so that you can see which will fit your room, screen size and requirements. oops, the hyperlink just keeps going...

I'll look at your drawings tomorrow to see if I can make any worthwhile suggestions. I really should be working right now. :no:


----------

